# Pitting and chipped shell



## juliastuhlmiller

So this is a rescues Hermann Tort. I have a photo attached showing his/her.. yet to be determined bottom of shell. I see a couple of dried cracked subcu..and a tiny pit .. I have hear to use silverdine..and or chmotrimizole.. to rid of any possible bacteria and help with the healing process. Or.. should I just leave it alone and keep my eyes open for any issues


----------



## purplepixie

Looks like this tortoise has had shell rot on the plastron.
If its clean looking underneath then bathe with betadine or the like diluted to stop bacteria taking hold. If you can pull off any dead shell that is loose, it might help. But make sure the shell is dead and not still attatched. And monitor closely:0)
Are you sure this is a hermans?


----------



## SueBoyle

Typical shell rot. If it’s wet it’s likely bacterial, if dry then fungal in origin. Either way the treatment is the same, diluted povidone iodine, now known as Videne. Dilute approx 1 part Videne to 10 parts water and wash with a very soft brush gently, daily until improvement is seen, sometimes takes weeks. Don’t scrub or try to remove shell as this is a hermanni youngster with new growth that is sensitive. When healed the dead bits will come away easily. Good luck.


----------

